# Comments after 1 week



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the 721 for about a week. I am coming from a TiVo PVR. I won't repeat all the TiVo vs Dish stuff, However I wish that it had more Tivo Features. Like record by program name.
Generally, I am very happy with the unit and picture quality. No regrets in getting one.
Features that I would like to see. 
1) Slow motion
2) frame by frame advance
3) Pause progress bar should NOT display in slow motion or frame by frame. 
4) programs to be recorded should show the title, particularly if only once is selected. I know that multiples may have different titles.
1 & 2 are on my TiVo and VCR. The Dish PVR is supposed to be very VCR like! These help a lot for sports to check out calls for you self!

Oddities:
While watching a recording, it suddenly jumped out and displayed the LIVE message. I had to manually restart the viewing and fast forward to where I was. Resume was not available. I think this happened when the show ended in "real" time and I was lagging about 1 hour.

Some times the PIP has NO sound!

Gary...


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GaryK _
> *Oddities:
> While watching a recording, it suddenly jumped out and displayed the LIVE message. I had to manually restart the viewing and fast forward to where I was. Resume was not available. I think this happened when the show ended in "real" time and I was lagging about 1 hour.
> Gary... *


The 501 also has a tendency to do this, so not surprising it would show up in the 721.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I never had sound on PIP, for both at the same time or a choice of having sound on either of them anyways.

You should view my website on feature ideas for the dish pvr's 501 and 721.

Can you get sound out of PIP window instead of the main window?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Slow motion/frame-by-frame is supposed to be coming soon. 

The kick to live bug has been widely reported. My 501 had this, as did many other 501 owners, and it was fixed in a software upgrade, though some still report it happening on occasion. To be an optimist, if they fixed it once they should be able to do it again. 

Also, if you go to menu, then select the timers option, it'll show you a list of timers you have set. As you move over each timer it'll tell you the name of the show to be recorded.

As for the PIP w/no sound, I've never heard of PIP on any TV/receiver with sound. How does it work for you when you have it? Do you hear audio from both tuners at the same time? I would think that would be a bad thing.

Terry


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I never had sound on PIP, for both at the same time or a choice of having sound on either of them anyways.
> 
> You should view my website on feature ideas for the dish pvr's 501 and 721.
> ...


Jacob,

I think that you misunderstood my problem.

If I have PIP on, Then SWAP,
The main screen does not have sound at times. 
Also after swapping if I rewind, there is no sound.
I never expected to get sound from the PIP window.

I hope that clears any confusion that I may have caused.

Gary...


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *Slow motion/frame-by-frame is supposed to be coming soon.
> 
> The kick to live bug has been widely reported. My 501 had this, as did many other 501 owners, and it was fixed in a software upgrade, though some still report it happening on occasion. To be an optimist, if they fixed it once they should be able to do it again.
> ...


Terry,

I was almost there on the record name. I need one additional step. Moving over the item does NOT display the name on my 721. I must press display once over it. That's a lot of steps. I would prefer seeing the name and having to do the extra steps to see the details.

PIP sound. I responded to someone else. I was not clear. The no sound happens when I swap the pip to the main screen. At that point there is NO sound from the TV at all. This only happens once in a while. I don't expect or want sound from the pip window.

Gary...


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *Also, if you go to menu, then select the timers option, it'll show you a list of timers you have set. As you move over each timer it'll tell you the name of the show to be recorded.
> Terry *


This is the way the 721 handles this? My 501 doesn't. Wish it did.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Gary, it's important to stress that you need to be in the Timer Management screen accessed by pressing 'menu' then 'timers', and not the PVR Recorded Events screen accessed via the gray PVR button. This screen (RE) will not show timer program names.

When I'm in the Timer Management screen and scroll to the first timer I can see info for that timer in the upper left of the screen (left of the small video screen) just below the words "Timer Management". It looks like this, for example (I hope this formats well):

PVR 8304 WATL Weekly (SUN).
From 9:00PM to 10:00PM
Angel

If you don't see this type of information then you have a bug.

About the PIP that has no sound when you swap tuners, I'd call Dish. They might be able to help with this one. The lack of program description sounds like a bug that would have to be addressed in a software upgrade.

Terry


----------

